# 76937 and 77001 being bundled?



## chembree (Apr 11, 2011)

Has anyone else heard anything about 76937 and 77001 being bundled? We do not have our April 2011 CCI edits disc yet. I came across this article the other day but I have not found any additional information about this….Any thoughts? 



http://www.acr.org/SecondaryMainMenuCategories/GR_Econ/Advocacy-Updates/March-2011.aspx

Per the ACR...
National Correct Coding Initiative
The ACR and the SIR submitted a joint letter to NCCI on February 8, appealing
active edit 76937 / 77001 (Ultrasound guidance for vascular access / fluoroscopic
guidance for central venous access device…). We feel that the edit, even with
modifier allowance, is not appropriate, and that both ultrasound guidance and
fluoroscopic guidance serves its own purpose in allowing for safe placement of
venous access in patients. Additionally, we stressed the fact that there is no
duplication of practice expense when the codes are reported together, based on
RUC valuations. Our societies first commented on these edits in November 2010
when they were initially proposed for implementation, but our recommendation
was not accepted by CMS. The edits were implemented January 1, 2011 in
Version 17.0. We are still awaiting a response from CMS regarding this issue.
Version 17.1 of the NCCI files, to be published April 1, 2011, will include
corrections to forty active edits. The edits were implemented incorrectly on
January 1, 2011. The correction is made to rectify an error by CMS in
implementing the edits without allowing the use of a modifier to bypass the edit.
A more detailed article is available in the January/February 2011 ACR Radiology
Coding Source.
The ACR also submitted comment to NCCI regarding four different batches of
NCCI edits proposed for implementation July 1, 2011. Due to confidentiality
issues, and pending a response from CMS, no additional information may be
provided.
To view the most current file of NCCI edits, please visit:
http://www.cms.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/01_overview.asp
Local Coverage Determination (LCD) Update
ACR staff reviewed five draft local coverage determinations (LCDs) in February.


Christy, CPC


----------

